# Buying outboards online?



## Blake (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone have a good place to buy outboards online? I'm looking for a 30 horse etec, and my local dealer isn't a great price. I've heard of people buying online and I've also heard of people getting scammed.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 6, 2018)

Depends on how much you save. If it is only a few percent, it won't be worth it, if, and when, you need service. I don't think your dealer would take too kindly to you wanting warranty work, if ever needed. And for routine service, he might eat up your savings. Only you know your dealer and if it is worth the chance.
I have bought cars form out of town, taken to the local dealer for service because service is a separate profit center and will not pass up the business. Probably different with a boat/engine dealer.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 7, 2018)

I think craigslist is the best bet believe it or not, but they may not be in town. I've bought several two stroke outboards in the last 2 years and got a decent deal on each one. There's also a guy on ebay who sells good used ones he goes through. Those overseas places are almost always scams.

This is one of his I was eyeballing last year:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/172684703583?ul_noapp=true


----------



## mxmike (Mar 4, 2018)

ttt


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 4, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Depends on how much you save. If it is only a few percent, it won't be worth it, if, and when, you need service. I don't think your dealer would take too kindly to you wanting warranty work, if ever needed. And for routine service, he might eat up your savings. Only you know your dealer and if it is worth the chance.
> I have bought cars form out of town, taken to the local dealer for service because service is a separate profit center and will not pass up the business. Probably different with a boat/engine dealer.



Interesting. I purchased my boat about 90 miles from where I live (they were the closest dealer for the brand I wanted). I contacted a local dealer about doing my annual outboard service and was shocked at the price quoted. Do dealers normally give a better price for routine service if the boat/motor was originally purchased from them?


----------



## Scott F (Mar 4, 2018)

Online sellers are sometimes not authorized dealers. Depending on what you are buying, authorized dealers get paid for uncreating and and setting up the motor, initializing the warranty and installing the tiller arm. They also provide you with valuable information. 
A friend bought a motor online from a non-authorized dealer. The motor was never registered by the guy who sold it so the warranty wasn't registered. My friend also wasn't told that he should never lay his 9.9 4 stroke down on it's side as the oil gets up in the cylinders and locks up the engine. That was a non-warranty covered repair that cost him quite a bit to get fixed.
Buying a motor online can be risky. If you what you are doing, you may come out ahead, or may not.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 4, 2018)

Scott F said:


> Online sellers are sometimes not authorized dealers. Depending on what you are buying, authorized dealers get paid for uncreating and and setting up the motor, initializing the warranty and installing the tiller arm. They also provide you with valuable information.
> A friend bought a motor online from a non-authorized dealer. The motor was never registered by the guy who sold it so the warranty wasn't registered. My friend also wasn't told that he should never lay his 9.9 4 stroke down on it's side as the oil gets up in the cylinders and locks up the engine. That was a non-warranty covered repair that cost him quite a bit to get fixed.
> Buying a motor online can be risky. If you what you are doing, you may come out ahead, or may not.



Aww, that makes a lot of sense. My situation was completely different. I should shop around but instead decided to do the basic service myself.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Apr 5, 2018)

Look for Deals on prior year New motors. Ive seen some on eBay 2 year old models, still new left overs.


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 6, 2018)

I've dealt with it in two different ways. As a dealer tech and as a consumer.

Buying from a dealer, you get factory trained dealer support. Buying online, you get no support. Some say that you can also get dealer support by buying online and then paying the dealer to register, inspect, and prep the motor but then you have to pay for that (usually), so then it's a wash...if you save $100 by buying online and have to pay the dealer $100 to do the leg work, then you're even, actually still behind. 

If you'd have bought it at the dealer to begin with, the dealer made a little bit of money on it...and is more obligated to take care of you. That obligation disappears if you bought it elsewhere and expect another dealer to do any warranty work on it (if it needs any).

Dealer agreements usually prohibit denial of warranty service, BUT, said dealer can be "months" behind-meaning you get put to the back of the line. If it's a busy dealer, you could be really mad. I hate that it happens but it does, and I understand both sides why.


----------



## Maggiesmaster (Apr 13, 2018)

I've bought two 9.9 Tohatsu outboard from www.onlineoutboards and have been really pleased. Their prices and delivery are great, and our local dealer's service is horrible anyway. I think they only go to 20 horsepower motors,though.


----------

